# Typical roles played by MBTI types in a revolution?



## Navi (Jul 8, 2012)

benr3600 said:


> Which types do you guys think would tend to do what in the event of a full blown revolution, like has occurred in Africa/Europe the last few years? ISTPs going solo until the smoke clears? NTJs leading the revolution? STJs trending towards loyalty? NFJs becoming the voices of the country's wills? NTPs on the forefront of the cyber/intelligence fronts? Go.


Hahaha, this reminds me of something I did with @_Hussein Muhammed_; what each type's role would be in a Zombie Apocalypse. 


I call Think Tank. :laughing:
That does seem accurate, though. 
Same with @SychthIce.




jeffbobs said:


> nonsense!!
> 
> 
> we usually stock up on mountain dew.


The voice of reason has spoken.


----------



## Chris Knight (Jan 9, 2013)

Lotan said:


> All revolutions start with one ENTJ making a bet that they can overthrow the other ENTJ. Didn't you know that?


ENFJs do that too, a lot of dictators have actually been ENFJs, and they tend to be better at it. INFPs would either want peace or support the revolution. Or we could look at it this way, back during the Vietnam War, the Vietnamese INFPs would have supported the revolution and the American INFPs would have been hippies. Both would do so by trying to persuade others that they are right and/or civil disobedience/suicide bombing.


----------



## KraChZiMan (Mar 23, 2013)

Assuming that they are all on the side of a revolution, these are my opinions:

*ESTJ *- Some sort of raving mad rogue squad leader, who purposefully leads their soldiers to self-sacrificial assaults. Does not officially belong to the revolutionary forces, but still fights on their side.

*ENTJ *- The highest ranking military officer on the side with the rebels. Leads all the united forces from the comfort of a underground bunker.

*ESTP *- Ex-soldier from special forces, now giving emergency training to new recruits and conscripts who wish to join the revolutionary army. 

*ENTP *- The inside man. Still officially in the loyalist institutions, but sends encrypted intelligence to the rebels about the enemy plans.

*ESFJ *- Presumably works in the cooking department. Sets up a team that produces revolutionary flags and repairs uniforms.

*ENFJ *- Sets up the underground radio station and starts spreading propaganda about the reasons why the success of the revolution in inevitable and why the loyalists should put their guns down right now.

*ESFP *- Front line fighter. Lots of ESFP's get shot, but one of them still manages to be the first one to breach the enemy line, and then somebody gets inspired and makes a painting out of it.

*ENFP *- The news reporter who documents the course of battle and probably writes some guidelines to transform this revolution into a full-feature movie where Leonardo DiCaprio plays the main character.

*ISTJ *- The conscript who forms the main force of the revolutionary army. The kind of soldier who is eager to flee and desert when odds look bad, but when the odds look good, the ISTJ conscripts destroy the every last scrap of enemy left.

*INTJ *- The field engineer. Repairs and operates heavy machinery. Acts as a pioneer unit, defusing bombs, setting up mines. Schemes ways to apply available technology in order to conquer the enemy.

*ISTP *- The hitman. Works alone and tries to sneak past enemy lines. Sets up traps on the way and assassinates enemy squad leaders with a sniper gun. 

*INTP *- The technician. Builds a website for the support of the revolution, hacks into enemy information networks, and gathers intelligence from the inside-man-ENTP. 

*ISFJ* - The field medic. Goes around the field and tends the wounded.

*INFJ *- The ideological and spiritual leader of the revolution. Is most busy making plans and declarations about the post-revolution world order. Occasionally makes appearance on the media to intimidate enemies and to inspire the revolutionary forces.

*ISFP *- The revolutionary artist. Goes on the field and makes paintings about the revolution to capture and promote the heroism behind it. Makes songs about the revolution and sings them when back home. Performs in front of the soldiers to encourage them.

*INFP *- The one who keeps the spirits high. Comes up with a slogan for the revolution, designs the revolutionary flag and goes around the field, waving the revolutionary flag, giving everyone some sort of self-made revolutionary lucky talismans. Also, when everybody dies and revolution fails, INFP is probably the one hiding in the forest for 30 years ever since, and when once found, will tell the whole story about the revolution.


----------



## occasus (Oct 21, 2013)

INFJ's are the self immolators who spark the revolution.


----------



## FakeLefty (Aug 19, 2013)

ENTJ: The general
INTJ: The strategist
ISTP: The one-man army
ESTP: Almost like the ISTP but flashier. 
INTP: Intelligence
ENTP: Secret agents
ISFJ: Medics
INFJ: Propaganda


----------



## ENTrePreneur (Aug 7, 2013)

ENTPs are the spies, the secret agents, and the guys sitting right next to the general on one side and the dictator on the other giving them creative ways to get around the enemy (or fall into the enemy's trap).


----------



## Richard Evers (Aug 20, 2013)

INFJ: 21th century versions of Varys the spiderking :happy:


----------



## Pinkieshyrose (Jan 30, 2013)

ESFP... Uhhh you know what would we do? I could see myself protesting, nursing running away from it all in some type of camp... um-mm. I really cant see fighting. Maybe if needed.


----------



## Scelerat (Oct 21, 2012)

ISTJ: Fighting against the revolutionaries to maintain the dictatorship.


----------



## I Kant (Jan 19, 2013)

Counter-intelligence and logistics.


----------



## FakeLefty (Aug 19, 2013)

ISTP's would be like Rambo

ESTP's would be like Archer (from the TV series, _Archer_).


----------



## OrdinarinessIsAFWTD (Jun 28, 2011)

FakeLefty said:


> ENTJ: The general
> INTJ: The strategist
> ISTP: The one-man army
> ESTP: Almost like the ISTP but flashier.
> ...


Solid picks, but a handful of disagreements, thus:

ENFJs would be the propagandists (think Goebbels) - dominant Fe was MADE for that!
INFJs would be the chaplains, offering guidance and solace for the troops
ISTPs make the best secret agents (as well as assassins and spec-ops), can't see anyone else even coming close
ENTPs are area-denial specialists, combining lots of explosions with trolling the enemy


----------



## FakeLefty (Aug 19, 2013)

Meritocrat said:


> Solid picks, but a handful of disagreements, thus:
> 
> ENFJs would be the propagandists (think Goebbels) - dominant Fe was MADE for that!
> INFJs would be the chaplains, offering guidance and solace for the troops
> ...


Like I said in the previous posts, I think that ISTP's would be the Rambo-types: the dead serious one man army corp. I think ESTP's would be more of the charismatic secret agent types.... well, probably not the best secret agents ever, but something like Archer.


----------

